# Anyone took the table out?



## esperelda

We have a Burstner Solano which we love but it would be nice to be able to remove the (fixed) table sometimes to give us more room.
Has anyone ever had a go at this?


----------



## lindjan

Hi
We have a Burstner Elegance from Camper UK, they took the table out for us before we took delivery, Alan there also put legs on it and made some storage clips in the garage so we could store it there and use it when we wanted, however we bought a very light weight fold up table and have never used the original. We now have loads of room. 
Lindjan


----------



## bozzer

We don't have a Solano but have taken the table out of our Chausson. 

In our case we are left with a number of small holes from screws and a mark where the table leg has rubbed the floor covering. We have covered this with a mat. We now have a Fiamma tripod + leg and a circular table top. The table top travels tucked below our Raskelf topper and the leg is held using velcro against the wall behind the passenger seat.

It gives us much more moving about space and the table is moved to where we want it at meal times. Two can eat comfortably and we bring in our outside table for more than 2.

Jan


----------



## esperelda

Sounds good to me, I think we will definitely look into it now. Most of the time we like having a big table and being able to move it in and out and left and right it useful but in the evening after we've eaten it would be nice to take it out the way to give us more room and not leave one person 'pinned' in as it were. Thanks for the replies, I appreciate you taking the time to reply.


----------



## javea

Similar to Bozzer. Hymer has a very large fixed table. Had one made to my measurements by Rainbow Conversions. Use Fiamma base screwed to the floor where the original base was located with Fiamma tube and socket fitted to underneath of table. Easy to put up when stopping for a beak or for the night. Taken down when travelling.

You can also use it outside with a portable folding tripod from Fiamma.


----------



## Sonesta

My friend Briarose has the Solano and they too have taken their table out to make more room. However, she is struggling to find a suitable temporary replacement for those occasions when a table would be handy and so I guess this post and the suggestions given will be of particular interest to her when she next logs into the forum.

We have the Burstner Elegance and love the large, moveable table as we find it so useful - but like a lot of you say, there are times when we really wish we could easily store it away to make more room but sadly, it seems to be all or nothing with these large dining table set ups! I wish the manufacturers would design a table that would quickly and easily lower into the floor or something equally as simple, especially for those times when we require more space and that way we wouldn't have to worry about storing large heavy tables or getting them in and out every time we wanted to use them. 

Sue


----------



## Briarose

Hi as Sue has said, we have a Solano. From the minute we got it we tried to live with the large table, but it is huge. All last winter we used it and then in the Spring my Husband shouted to me to come and look at the motorhome........the table is easily removed in just a few minutes and I was shocked now big the living area looked.

The space removing the table has made a huge difference, but as Sonesta said it has been difficult to find something that replaces it. We are still looking LOL and to be honest I haven't missed the table one bit during the Summer months.

We met a couple with more or less the same layout Aviano, and once they saw the difference removing the table, the Husband went straight back to his pitch on the camp site and took theirs out.

I wish manufacturers like Burstner would come up with a alternative for those of us that don't want the living area took up with such a huge table.

Just to add although yes there are a few little holes where screws have been in the floor, it is barely noticeable.......try it and I am sure you will be surprised at the huge difference it makes, and if you don't like it without the table nothing is lost.......if you do like it, you will be shocked at the weight of the table support...........extra weight for clothes and make up etc ROFL :lol:


----------



## wakk44

We have been looking at some new motorhomes with a front dinette euro lounge layout and have noticed how much room the table takes up.Most are fixed in position with adjustments possible.

We did see one that had a removable table and were surprised at the amount of space made available when it was taken out,the lounge area seemed to be significantly bigger.

Perhaps a couple of boom arm tables that can be folded out of the way may be a better option.Manufacturers seem to think that we want to sit at the table all the time but as this thread shows this is not always the case.


----------



## GEMMY

The last three new m/hs the first thing to do was to remove the fixed table and support.

tony.


----------



## bubble63

javea said:


> Similar to Bozzer. Hymer has a very large fixed table. Had one made to my measurements by Rainbow conversions


me too!!!

we stow the large family table, behind the drivers seat ( using clips)
and with table clips and a new leg , attach the 600mm x 600mm
table, simples

we only use the big table for meals inside, as required .

got a bigger dinette now!

neill
dining in Cambridge


----------



## rocky58

Took it out of my dethleffs globevan and use a overbed table for the 2 of us.It swivels down and easy to store.
Used the fixings from table and created a lounger with a shorter piece of chipboard.The original table created a 3rd berth when dropped to low level.A lot better more room.


----------



## Dill

On one I821 Elegance we looked at the table had been converted into a drop leaf style. I was thinking of doing the same with ours but the sliding rails underneath if left in place wouldn't give us that much moor room anyway. We have took it out altogether and put it in the garage at home. What a difference it's made.

Regards

Dill


----------



## MikeCo

We took the table out of the Solano the day we bought it and only put it back in when it was sold.
We used a Cafe table top on a pedestal which just got moved around to where we wanted it.

Mike


----------



## aldra

Our table is removable but is needed to make up the extra bed so is very substantial 

first thing we did was to buy a length of the clip on edge and make a light table that is easy to move in and out

I like my space to be free

Aldra


----------



## Merewyn

Hi - first time using this forum but need some help. We want to remove the table out of our 2015 Burstner Elegance i810 but having removed the table top and the screws out of the base, it still does not more! Is it 'stuck down' with some sort of industrial glue? Or is it screwed from underneath the double floor? We've looked underneath the motorhome and can't see any outside screws. So, if anyone can help us it really would be appreciated 😬


----------



## joycemurray

esperelda said:


> We have a Burstner Solano which we love but it would be nice to be able to remove the (fixed) table sometimes to give us more room.
> Has anyone ever had a go at this?


i have a burstner ixeo time it 585 with fixed table, took table out and carry a smaller foldable table in wardrobe for meals loads more space and lot less weight to carry in van, best thing i ever done, made slats to make extra bed for when family join us, table was to unsteady for bed so we made our own version worked a treat.


----------



## Robster100

I have just placed a deposit on an Ixeo Time Sovereign 745 which has a half dinette and a huge table. 

It does not appear to be difficult to remove the table as it is not screwed to the floor.

Does anyone have pictures and/or links to suitable replacements?

Robin


----------



## Spacerunner

Took our table out for a season but missed the extra space and put it back in.


----------



## eurajohn

I've just removed the monster table and its runner tracks from my van and have replaced it with one consisting of a fold up base https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-of-caravan-or-motorhome-650mm-folding-free-standing-table-legs-leg-FSTD1/383200196165?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
and a top from these people https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600mm-x-600mm-Campervan-Motorhome-Caravan-Table-Top-Cherry-Finish/262810330455?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

I didn't use the actual top shown in that link but they will make one to any size you ask for, in a colour to suit your preference from their selection, I found them to be very helpful and efficient, product was good as well.
The fold up leg assembly seems very flimsy until you have secured the top and then it is rock steady.

.


----------



## 747

I removed our overlarge table top and fitted a smaller one. It is used as a bed support so could not be removed completely. I hinged a section at one end to create more space during the day.


----------



## Dave Goddard

joycemurray said:


> i have a burstner ixeo time it 585 with fixed table, took table out and carry a smaller foldable table in wardrobe for meals loads more space and lot less weight to carry in van, best thing i ever done, made slats to make extra bed for when family join us, table was to unsteady for bed so we made our own version worked a treat.


Hi Joycemurry, I have just come across your posting of 14-02-2018. I have a Burstner Ixeo Time it590 & wish to remove the table. I have taken out the screws in the floor out, but it still seems to be fixed. Are there other fixings I haven't seen, or do I need to use more force? Regards Dave Goddard.


----------



## jiwawa

Hi Dave, unfortunately that was joycemurray's only post.

I suspect the table is fixed to the chassis of the MH - we have some folk on here who've fitted out their own vans so hopefully one of them will notice this post. 

Welcome to the forum BTW.


----------

